# Support level trades



## alankew (6 August 2006)

I am looking to make relatively small amounts of money trading shares that trade within a range(looking to make 5% or so)What software should i be looking to use and has anyone any examples with charts if possible so that i can look at the examples and see what i should be looking for.Would particularly like entry and exit levels and for stocks to be relatively safe(I am looking to trade via CFDs)Is this too much to ask!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 August 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> I am looking to make relatively small amounts of money trading shares that trade within a range(looking to make 5% or so)What software should i be looking to use and has anyone any examples with charts if possible so that i can look at the examples and see what i should be looking for.Would particularly like entry and exit levels and for stocks to be relatively safe(I am looking to trade via CFDs)Is this too much to ask!!!!!!!!!!




In response to all of those exclamation marks  :

I am looking to sew my brother`s leg back on. I have a few hours to do it before it is useless. What thread should I be using? I will use do it yourself equipment, but need help with the entry and exit areas for the stitching needles. Is this asking too much?

I am sure you can see the relevance in my post.


----------



## alankew (6 August 2006)

Mate sorry but think your response is a bit too cryptic/sarcastic for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (6 August 2006)

Hi Alankew, 
I think snake is trying to say that it can be a bit harder than it looks, I have discussed some similar patterns here, probably not what you are after but it might be useful, note that I don't have a proven system for trading these set-ups so my thoughts may not be very useful: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=26568&postcount=4


----------



## coyotte (6 August 2006)

Probably find " Guppy's  SNAPSHOT TRADING " will answer most of you questions

a 5% gain would imply your looking at "short term" ( 1 to 7 days)
I use IncredibleCharts  for searchs & IG markets charts for trading

SnapShot is based on patterns --- have a look at LHG for a finger trade 
ie: Buy last Fri close from recent high (50% retracement ) from UP move and Close/Short @ last recent High 

The answer to your question is to involved for a forum --- if your not allready proficent at position trading you will go bust , big time short term trading


Before you attempt short term trading though remeber you must be in a position where you can CONSTANTLY moniter the trade --- 15 min can make or break , eg: you only had around 10 min to buy LHG on Friday


Cheers


----------



## Bobby (7 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> In response to all of those exclamation marks  :
> 
> I am looking to sew my brother`s leg back on. I have a few hours to do it before it is useless. What thread should I be using? I will use do it yourself equipment, but need help with the entry and exit areas for the stitching needles. Is this asking too much?
> 
> I am sure you can see the relevance in my post.




Snake you are a naughty boy   

Why ? we need new meat to Supply to $$    make us happy !
Be nice to them.

Bob,


----------



## dubiousinfo (7 August 2006)

Mmmmmm...........Fresh meat      :axt:


----------



## Milk Man (7 August 2006)

G'day there mate, dont mind snake; hes just cranky because of his failed "Escape from Beirut".  

I trade short term in forex. At the moment and I use Amibroker and a simple swing-trading method. The most fundamental element, I believe, to any system/method is good risk/money managment. Nick Radges "Adaptive Analysis" is a great starting point (I ordered one off his site and he signed it and all). Nick would definitely be the one to help you. He also runs courses but you might be lucky and get some pointers on this forum gratis  .


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Snake you are a naughty boy
> 
> Why ? we need new meat to Supply to $$    make us happy !
> Be nice to them.
> ...




Sorry Bob.  

Alan,

I wasn`t attacking you, but simply highlighting something for you. If you are genuinely interested post some stuff for us to discuss.

Milkman,

I`m still eating Lebanese bread in Beirut. 

Next is "Escape from Damascus" after I rescue the Hezbollah leader from the ravages of prejudice and UN resolutions. :burn:


----------



## TraderPro (8 August 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> I am looking to make relatively small amounts of money trading shares that trade within a range(looking to make 5% or so)What software should i be looking to use and has anyone any examples with charts if possible so that i can look at the examples and see what i should be looking for.Would particularly like entry and exit levels and for stocks to be relatively safe(I am looking to trade via CFDs)Is this too much to ask!!!!!!!!!!




There are a lot of software packages out there... There is one that CMC Markets is promoting through their free seminars called profitsource usining Elliot Waves... I'm not sure of how effective it is though...

It's never too much to ask. Your returns depends on how good your trading is and how much you feel you deserve   

But remember: just having software doesn't guarantee any amount of returns.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (18 August 2006)

alankew said:
			
		

> I am looking to make relatively small amounts of money trading shares that trade within a range(looking to make 5% or so)What software should i be looking to use and has anyone any examples with charts if possible so that i can look at the examples and see what i should be looking for.Would particularly like entry and exit levels and for stocks to be relatively safe(I am looking to trade via CFDs)Is this too much to ask!!!!!!!!!!




I am new also to this site and enjoying reading some of the threads. In answer to your question the current market is excellent for the type of trading you are after. How long this lasts I'm not to sure, probably coming to an end though.

Stocks for you to look at would be: SMY, enter at $1.18-$ 1.20, exit at $1.30 ish. KZL enter at $ 3.18 - $ 3.23, exit at $ 3.45 ish, SBM enter at $0.52-$0.53 and exit at $0.58 ish, ROC enter at 4.14 ish and exit at $ 4.40 ish.

As the market changes chart the new POR ( Top & Bottom), and reasses your new entry/exit points.

As of this date ROC & SBM are a safe trade for you if you can get in early enough tommorow and the market continues todays run.

All the best and don't get greedy.


These observations are only my opinion and I am not qualified to offer any financial advice


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (19 August 2006)

An addition to previous post. Although these are some of this months support trades, they are similar to the previous last two months. Its important to time your exit/entry and don't stay in to long as the SP may fall to your original purchase price. Chances are you can support level trade these stocks and multiple trade during the highs and lows.
As the channel moves adjust your strategy, and ensure you are holding at least a few sound fundamental stocks in case the market turns bullish.
Again SBM,SMY,KZL,ZFX and GBG are some prefered stocks. There are lots out there though. Make sure they have decent volume though. 
As you can see from the attachment ROC was exited on Thurs for $4.18, it was a little bit bearish on Friday so I hit it again at the POR. Wouldn't be surprised if it channels again on Monday. You have to wonder why punters didn't sell on Thursday at $ 4.18 but did on Friday for $3.98. This is why you should exit at your point, your cashed up to buy your own shares back the next day


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 August 2006)

Not GBG, BSG,. Stay away from GBG they are a shocker.


----------

